# cbt self help books



## SaGgY (Aug 3, 2005)

Has any one tried any cbt books? and did they help?


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

SaGgY said:


> Has any one tried any cbt books? and did they help?


yep, gillian butlers book overcoming sa and shyness.

the shyness and social anxiety workbook: proven techniques for overcoming your fears by richard p swinson and (i think martin m anthony or something like that )

both books very good. the knowledge in gillians book is essentail


----------

